# 027 vs 036



## bilnsnow (Dec 21, 2010)

Newby alert! I want to add a passing lane to a 027 set I just purchased. Can I use 036 switches or do i have to use 027?
Thanks in advance.
Bill


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you have fast track you are better off finding a plan. That way you know what exactly to get to fit the first time. Tubular track you can cut to fit. So technically you can use ony switch. I mention fast track because that is 36 inch diameter.

Look at these


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I think you need to provide more details of what you want to do. Do you want to put another loop out side your O-27 loop? If you try mixing fastrack and tubular track, you are going to have a few challenges. 
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you're talking about standard O-gauge track, the switches are different than O27 switches. The track itself is different.

While you can retrofit O-gauge switches to the O27 track, the curves coming off the switch are different, so it'll be a somewhat kludged affair.


----------



## bilnsnow (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will be using fastrack for now. The set is the polar express that has 027 radius. I want add a passing lane either in the end or side. I was thinking I needed to keep to the 027 for the switches. Thanks, Bill


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The basic curve for Fast Track creates a 36 inch circle. The switch is the same curvature but shorter in fasttrack. So placing the switches 180 degrees out on a circle to creat a short cut. So you will have 4 45 curves to the left and 4 to the right to connect the switches you need 2 45 and on 22.5 degree.
The green lines separate the original circle. The red show the track sections.










For 027 track the 1122 is the same as the curce piece and the 022 is the same as the O gage curve piece. So your fast track switch is odd in length. Again it will take some planning on what siding you want to do so use those pages on the link to your advantage.


----------

